
Forbes: Bitcoin Is the Religion, but Ripple Would Pack Higher Return - ihenriksen
https://www.forbes.com/sites/naeemaslam/2018/04/20/bitcoin-is-the-religion-but-ripple-would-pack-higher-return/
======
downrightmike
Ripple a scam. And everyone behind it was involved with the larger scams early
in the area.

